# How to set up a Multi-room DVR Direct TV



## Sokkwi (Sep 28, 2010)

My question is how to set it up to where I will be able to access my HDDVR (which is currently located in the kitchen due to it being the only place to have two cable cords) from my tv located in my bedroom which uses the standard box they give out when you order their service. The DVR was being installed when I was out of town so my family was the one who dealt with it and did not ask about how to stream from one room to another but the technician did say it could be done.


----------

